# leesville muskies



## kimshi (Apr 21, 2007)

anybody doing any good fishing for muskies at Leesville?


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

I think they are hitting them in the shallows now. I assisted a lady that was bass fishing on a pontoon last weekend. She had a 35" muskie hit on a bass tube. Gave her a ride on that mono line. I was about 50yds away and she was yellin "You have a big net???"  I trolled over there and boy was she excited. You should have seen the kids on this boat goin crazy at this fish. I netted it for her and held it up for them to take pictures and released safely with a few minutes of revival. 

Man they are still exciting to watch/hold/realease even if you don't catch them yourself. 

I ended up only having one catfish that day about 26".... but that muskie made my day!!

The weeds were about 2-3 feet tall in 8-10 feet of water last weekend. If you work the weed lines with a red colored lure you have a shot in spring. Switch to silver/red shad in fall. If you're casting make sure to spend at least 10-15 minutes hitting the same spot. You might need to force a reaction strike and by showing them that annoying lure 30 times. I see people make 5 casts and move.... biggeest mistake. Hit that cover hard and make sure you're bouncing that lure off the cover if possible. 

Good luck!!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Urnso said:


> I think they are hitting them in the shallows now. I assisted a lady that was bass fishing on a pontoon last weekend. She had a 35" muskie hit on a bass tube. Gave her a ride on that mono line. I was about 50yds away and she was yellin "You have a big net???"  I trolled over there and boy was she excited. You should have seen the kids on this boat goin crazy at this fish. I netted it for her and held it up for them to take pictures and released safely with a few minutes of revival.
> 
> Man they are still exciting to watch/hold/realease even if you don't catch them yourself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, I really need to get a boat and get out to leesville, I would kill to catch a good muskie. IM still having trouble getting a river pike.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

We were doing some bass fishing out there this past Saturday and I had about a 30" muskie chase my Terminator spinner bait right back to the boat....kind of glad he didn't whack it and trim my new spinner bait off my line...but what a site!!!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Flippin 416 said:


> We were doing some bass fishing out there this past Saturday and I had about a 30" muskie chase my Terminator spinner bait right back to the boat....kind of glad he didn't whack it and trim my new spinner bait off my line...but what a site!!!


I work with a guy that fishes alot of ternamants and says he always catches them fishing for bass. Says he hates it because it wastes time and the only time he will try to land the fish is if he is using a more expesive lure. I wish I had that problem. lol


----------

